
MIT: Observatory for Economic Complexity - exploringBabel
https://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/export/kwt/all/show/2016/
======
exploringBabel
So, out of general interest, I was looking for real time visualisations of
global trade and economic activity to try and understand our current
geopolitical situation a bit better and came across this.

In a similar vein:
[http://exportpotential.intracen.org/#/home](http://exportpotential.intracen.org/#/home)

